# Our new pup Maximus! This will be his photo album and our journal.



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all! 

Well, Brianna and I went to the breeder yesterday and we picked out Maximus! We had a great time with the pups and we're really happy with our new pup. The breeder, my daughter and myself all agreed on the same pup as being the best fit for us! 

The only thing that worries me is that he was the only one who was ALREADY in a landshark stage! lol The other two were very licky, kissey... but Max gnawed on my finger for quite a while, while laying in my lap and as you can see in the photo's, he loved Brianna's shoes and shoe laces. He has a good drive, good concentration and is very confident! I really think he'll turn out to be an incredible dog, but I can already tell I have my work cut out for me :wild:

So... here are Maximus's pictures from 1 week of age until yesterday, where he was 6 weeks and 1 day old. We'll add pictures each week and use this as our journal for Max.

Maximus at one week:











Maximus at two weeks:











Maximus at 3 weeks:










Maximus at 5 weeks:










And Maximus at 6 weeks. He's the one in love with Brianna's shoes and shoe laces  Brianna had a blast with the pups. I fell in love with all of them :wub: I can see a 2nd pup in the future!




















I'm going to use this Max's photo album and also a journal on our progress. (as long as my fingers don't have too many bandages on them!)

8 more days and we'll be picking up Maximus to take him to his new home! :happyboogie:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

What a cute, fat, little bundle!!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been reading your threads for awhile Mog and compared our 'to buy' lists, but I'm really happy you're almost getting your pup! He's a cutie


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome! I'm glad you and Brianna had a blast! Brianna is very adorable, BTW!
The pictures are great, I'll be looking forward to pictures and updates.
Happy waiting


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Brianna is a doll and she is excellent with puppies. Very smart well behaved girl. I really enjoyed meeting you guys.


----------



## hologrammoth (Jan 30, 2013)

How exciting! I can't wait for more puppy pictures-he's adorable.
Brianna is pretty darn cute herself


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Adorable little guy, hope that the wait goes by quickly for you.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Neko, luckily it's only the camera that makes him look chubby! 

Mego, thanks. So are we  And I actually sold my 42" kennel that I had in my bedroom on Craigslist and bought a 48" :blush: This way we won't have to worry about upgrading it later.

Thanks Bear! I'm not so sure how happy I'll be waiting though! lol Brianna woke up this morning and kept telling me "only 8 more days, it's not so long!" *laughing*. I'll keep busy this weekend puppy proofing the yard and house. Part of that will be re-sealing the grout in the kitchen... ugh. I'm a camera happy dad... so there will PLENTY of pictures to come 

Birgit (AK9). It was a pleasure meeting you as well and thank you. She really is a great little girl... we're both really excited and I think this will be great for both of us. All 3 of us are going down to the Triangle SchH club the following Sunday to check it out. 

Thanks holo; As I said, there will be plenty of pictures coming 

Thanks Karen. I'm going to keep myself as busy as possible... but it's always the same, whenever you're waiting for something, time seems to crawl by


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, time for an official update 

We brought Max home Saturday afternoon. On the drive home, he started drooling something fierce... looked like a St. Bernard. Guessing that was due to his stomach being upset. He threw up twice, shortly after that started. Once we got home and he got out of the car, his tail was wagging and he was a happy puppy!

So far, Maximus has been great. He had a couple of pee accidents in the house, but that was the handlers fault for not watching... I've been giving him more leeway than I should  

He had a high prey drive and semi high food drive. The landshard stage so far has been minimial! Only when he goes into drive, does he bite. When he's relaxed, he gently mouths for the most part, so that's a huge plus. 

He took to his RAW diet right away and has been loving it since. He started wolfing down whole chicken necks, which had me worried for a day until his bowl movements became regular... so now I hold them for him and he chews them well and breaks off small pieces at a time. I've been feeding them to him semi frozen, which didn't make a difference. He chews the chicken breast, but swallows chicken necks... *scratching head*

I noticed worms in his first two stools, so took him in Monday to see the vet. The did a fecal test and I should have the results today. I haven't noticed any more worms, but haven't dug in and looked either  The Vet gave him another deworming and he should be good to go. Wondering if the worms were left over from the breeders deworming and just passing through... 

Talk about velcoro... OMG! He will not leave my side. If I'm washing dishes, he's laying on my feet. If I'm not in sight, he comes and finds me. Again, giving him more leeway than I should, but either my daughter or I watching him. 

He hasn't had an accident in his crate. But he whines like you wouldn't believe. I've done temporary isolation with him, etc... For example, when I gave my daughter a bath last night, he was in the crate in the living room and he cried/whined constantly. He's only been home 3 days now and he's getting better, but I hate hearing him cry like that... Any thoughts, suggestions or tips on how to work on that? 

We haven't done any training yet, just letting him get adjusted to the new enviornment and house breaking. Well, we've worked on a sit a little... but that's it. 

The hardest part of it all is the 2 hour potty trips all night long! Between Maximus and Brianna, I feel like I haven't slept in days :wild: He's good though, he wakes me up when he has to go and lets me carry him outside before he goes.

I'm sure there's more I could add, but again, I'm a tad tired 

Pics below 

Well... I'll add the pics later... just received a call from the vet. Maximus tested positive for Giardia and coccidia .... *shaking head* So glad I brought him in to the vet asap... off to the vet for meds.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like things are going great so far (except for the worms, giardia, coccidia thing, ugh)
The only advice I can give you for the whining in the crate thing is...head phones  
I think if you've taken him out and he doesn't have to go then he just needs to whine it out while you do other stuff, although I said the same thing when I was trying to get my kids to sleep in their cribs when they were babies....I caved every time 

Can't wait to see more picture updates!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We lift the water dish after 8 PM and Zeus will go out at 11pm before bed, 3 am and 6 am when I get up, try it =) 

Our puppy sitter checks on him 3 hours after I leave than again in 3 hours and we have 0 crate accidents. =)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully the meds will kick in quickly, everything else seems to be going well! The whining does eventually stop, have you tried giving him a stuffed kong while in the crate to distract him? A little peanut butter goes a long way lol


----------



## 3'sEnoughForNow (Mar 8, 2013)

What a cute guy! We are still waiting for an ultrasound to confirm if we will, in fact, be getting a puppy from our breeder. Can't wait for more pix and updates


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Bear, thanks, they are... just got back from the vet. Glad both won't cause any problems for Max. We've been letting him whine... Brianna sleeps next to his cage in a sleeping bag until he falls asleep  He's doing better with the crating, hopefully it will just take time. Doing this solo and with a 4 year old, the lack of sleep is making me a bit irritable 

Neko, I take the dish up 2-3 hours before bed time, but he still has to go every 2 hours like clockwork... lately it seems like it's an hour and 45 min  Wondering if the Coccidia/Giardia can be causing issues in that regard. His stools seem okay, but he groans if you pick him up and carry him... so I'm guessing there's a little discomfort.

Shade, Yes, we have a stuffed kong, he wasn't too interested in it. Also bought one of those mouse with the 4 tabs, basically another feeder... not that interested either. And he has 12" braided bully sticks in each crate... he'll play with it for 5 min and either push it under the divider or lose interest.

Thanks and good luck 3's! Pic's will take a while as I hit my limit here and I'll have to photobucket some, here are the ones I have on here.























































Some serious slobber on the way home!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Also, he weighed 12 lbs exactly when we got him home Saturday and on Monday he weighed 14.8lbs at the vet.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mog said:


> Also, he weighed 12 lbs exactly when we got him home Saturday and on Monday he weighed 14.8lbs at the vet.


little fatty =) lol it will be a different puppy everyday! little sharks grow so fast!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooo CUTE! I would tell the breeder of your fecal results, if he has giardia/coccidia the rest of them probably do to, so breeder should just tell the puppy owners to have them checked out/treated..

I don't miss those 2am potty breaks myself, but by now I've forgotten them, so will you,,enjoy this time, they don't stay little for long


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

both the puppy and your little girl are adorable!!!!!!!!! my lexie got sick when she was real little, nothing worse than being worried all the time  hang in there, it will get better, and soon he will be sleeping thru the night


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Quick update while Brianna is in the shower 


I can't believe it... last night, we went to bed at 10pm. Maximus woke us up at 2am and then at 5:30 am for a potty trip. I actually slept a little last night! I'm surprised and glad... 2 trips a night are managable;I really needed a little sleep.


He's adjusting to his kennel really fast. Last night, he whined 3 or 4 times and that's it. He's been in it a few times today and only once did he whine. 


Also, he's 8 weeks old today and when he woke up, both his ears are up! I thought it would take longer... and sort of was looking forward to the floppy ear pics. 


When he gets in drive, he's definitely mouthy, but a lot less than I expected (so far).










Love 










My ears are up!


----------



## EndersGame (Jan 13, 2013)

Your pup is great looking! I had the same issues with Ender...and headphones were my best friend.....if anything like my pup, his ears were up at the same time and this is him now at 4 and 1/2 months.....all ears!! Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Enders, and so is yours! He definitely has some ears to grow into 
They grow quick... We brought him home at 7.5 weeks and he was at 12lbs. He's at 18.75 now.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's an update to Max and our adventures over the past week. 


Last week, Maximus become very fussy eating... and was eating less than normal. I thought it may have been bad meat (if there is such a thing for a pup). It seems as we were completing the anti-biotics for the Giarida and Coccidia, his appetite came back with a vengence  I initially cut his portions down, but he's back to eating his 1.8lbs of RAW a day and loving it. He licks the bowl clean and looks at me wondering where the rest is! I also noticed that his food drive picked up a lot... he really goes bonkers for his treats now, which is nice. 


As far as training, he knows sit, down and shake. I'm having issues with him ignoring his name and come is something he completely ignores  But he's still young, so will forgive him for being stubborn and keep working on those with him! lol He was doing great with potty training, but all of a sudden, he started peeing in the house... yesterday, we were outside for an hour and a half and then he came in and 2 min later, peed in the house... I'll post asking for help in that area.


I've been giving him too much leeway and letting him off lead in the back yard, which I think is attributing to his stubborness in certain areas. I'll have to start putting him on lead whenever we go out.

It was beautiful outside yesteday, so I took Maximus out to the lake with a friend. We had a nice time enjoying the weather, laying by the lake and Max had his first exposure to water! He played at the waters edge, splashed a little, but didn't jump in. There wasn't a smooth transition to the water (little step) so I picked him up and put him about 3 feet from the shore and he swam to the shore and hopped around once he got out. He seemed to enjoy it, so I did it one more time with one of his favorite toys and he prefered to get out and shake all over us  He was having a blast, so that's a plus. Next time, I'm going to take him to an area where he can easily walk in.

He's growing fast... last Wed when he went in for his 2nd round of vac's, he weighed in at 18 lbs. I'm guessing he's over the 20lb mark now.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Mog said:


> Quick update while Brianna is in the shower
> 
> 
> I can't believe it... last night, we went to bed at 10pm. Maximus woke us up at 2am and then at 5:30 am for a potty trip. I actually slept a little last night! I'm surprised and glad... 2 trips a night are managable;I really needed a little sleep.
> ...


Absolutely adorable!! BOTH in this photo.:wub:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So sad you guys are not near by, our sharks could of been friends!


----------

